# Toro Powerlite - scraper bar?



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

38172. Works great, but it blows snow back on my feet in the middle. New scraper bar maybe? Paddles are new. Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would say replace the scraper bar unless your driveway has a dip in the middle. Alternatively, if just the middle is worn down you could try to wear the edges down to even it out.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Only dip in my driveway is me. Got a new scraper bar. Then noticed that the heads on the bolts/screws that fasten it on have been worn away. Threaded shafts are coarse, and they’re pointed, so guessing they were screws? Are they anything fancy, or could I find replacements at a hardware store?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My guess is anything will do as long as it holds it on there and doesn't hit the auger or the ground.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i would just get a scraper bar and hardware, doesn't cost much


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

The bolts in my single stage are simular if you take them off there may be a square hole that the bolt fits into to hold it in place Its nice when they are in metal but if they are in plastic and they are ceased it take a long time to get them out. I replaced them with similar bolts but with a screwdriver cut so that I could get them out a bit easier.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Great advice about the kit. Too late for me, though as I already had the bar. Got the replacement bolts. Man, were they proud of those! Made a groove in the old ones with a cut-off tool to remove them, and now all is well. Thanks for the replies.


----------

